# Siri



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Now that I've had my phone for 3 months, I find that I don't use this feature.  Does anyone else still use her?  What do you primarily use it for?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I use Siri mainly for reminders, and my kids love to tell her "set the timer for two minutes" while they brush their teeth.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The last time I tried to use it she said "I'm really sorry about this but I can't take any requests right now.  Please try again in a little while."    So she gets to choose when she functions as my assistant?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't use it much either.

Occasionally to add a meeting or something to the calendar if I'm away from the computer.  Siri does well at that and its much faster than typing with the tiny onscreen keyboard and editing the time fields manually etc.

Also sometimes use it to place phone calls.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I think she brings a certain comedic value to the table. She's the straight man to my funny man.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't tried Siri yet either.

The thought of talking to my phone makes me a little embarrassed    Like the dream where you are somewhere important and you look down & realize you're in your jammies! 

My son talks to Siri all the time. I keep trying to answer him but I hear "I'm talking to Siri, Mom!"


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've noticed that I don't talk to Siri as much as I used too. I guess I forget, but when I do it's mainly to have Siri call someone, so I don't have to look for the number while driving. My daughter plays with the feature more.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I use Siri pretty much every day.  I ask her to send text messages to people in my contacts, so it's nice to have her type out the message since sometimes I'm all thumbs with the texting.


----------

